# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Finnenlnge

## Gast

Ich hab mal eine Frage zur Finnengre: Ich surfe hauptschlich in Pelzerhaken an der Ostsee, wo es einige Untiefen gibt. So bleibe ich mit meiner 42cm-Finne stndig an einer Sandbank hngen, andere Surfer hingegen nicht. Ich will mir deshalb eine krzere Finne zulegen, wei aber nicht, wie kurz sie sein darf fr mein Board (Powerglide 130, ca. 68cm breit). Gehen 35cm noch?

Danke fr Euere Antworten!

Waldemar

----------


## Gast

Glaub schon das das geht!!! Bin mit meinem alten Hifly 2.95m auch ne 35er gefahren und hatte keine Probleme!

----------


## Gast

Wie breit ist Dein Board gewesen? Ich dachte nmlich immer, die Finnenlnge ist abhngig von der Boardbreite!?

----------


## Gast

Tach, die maximale Finnenlnge ist wie in der Surf 8 oder 9/2003 one feet off - Breite des Brettes ( ca 35cm vom Heck , Breite = Finnenlnge)
je krzer die Finne, desto kleiner das Segel.
steht aber alles in der Surf...
HangLoose

----------


## Gast

Hi Waldemar,

als erstes wrd ich dir auch die letzte surf Ausgabe empfehlen! Dort steht einiges ber Finnen drin.
Ich persnlich wr vorsichtig mit kleineren Finnen. Wenn du ein kleines Segel fhrst dann geht es wahrscheinlich, wenn du aber ein groes Segel fhrst wirst du ernsthafte Probleme bekommen! Dein Brett wird sich nicht mehr kontrollieren lassen. Du wirst nicht annhernd ins gleiten kommen. 
Die Finne bewirkt die Gegenkraft zum Segel. Wenn die Finne zu klein und das Segel zu gro, ist die Gegenkraft zu klein und das Brett luvt massiv(!!!) an!

Wastl

----------


## Gast

hi wastl,
bist du zufllig der vom rntgen gymnasium??

----------


## Gast

Ich? N, warum?

W.

----------


## Gast

Hallo,
ich wrde mir an deiner Stelle eine Segrass Finne runterschrauben. Die hat zwar einige Nachteile in Puncto Hhelaufenetc. aber du kannst dir eine passend zum Segel kaufen. Und wenn du sie dochmal brauchts wegen Seegras wirst du froh sein das du sie hast. Ich hatte hnliche Probleme und hab das so gemacht.

----------


## Gast

Gibt von Tekknosport eine Flachwasser Finne (keine Seegras) , nennt sich Tide . Ist kurz und hat viel Flche .

----------


## Gast

hallo,
ich kenn das board zwar nicht wrde mal 30,5 cm vom Heck die Breite Messen. Wenns da so ca. 42 cm breit ist kann man da auch eine32cm-36cm fahren mit 6,5 qm ca 32 mit 7-7,5 36cm so ca.
Gru Gnter Lorch ps. evtl den hersteller der hurricane-fins befragen was er da empfehlen wrde. www.hurricanefins.de

----------


## Gast

Hey, vielen Dank fr die vielen Antworten!!! Habe mir auf der Hanseboot fr 10 Euro eine 34cm-Noname-Finne gekauft zum ausprobieren. Dumm nur, dass es so kalt ist... :o)

Gre, W.

----------


## Gast

Das ist genau die richtige Finnenlnge bei so 6 - 6,5 qm Segel.

----------

